# Sneeky Deer Tick



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I have been posting way too many problems over the last 6 weeks! Pneumonia, torn ACL, vomiting sticks, and now a sneeky deer tick that stuck around for 5 days before we found it.

My wife, Berkeley, and I were hiking in Vermont last weekend and Berkeley attracted a couple ticks. We checked him when we got back to our hotel room and found one on his belly that was not engorged and we thought we checked the rest of him.

Sure enough last night (5 days after the last hike), we were petting him and noticed a strange bump on his neck, behind his collar. I originally thought it was his microchip but when we looked closer it was a fully engorged tick. That little sucker chose the worst possible spot to hide. Literally, I think we would have had to go over him with a fine tooth comb to find that spot. I had never seen an engorged tick before so I didnt know what it was at first, until i started prying it up and its legs started moving.

It was extremely hard to pull out (im guessing because we were touching it so much trying to figure out what it was he was irritated and clamped down, newby mistake i suppose). I'm not really sure if the head was stuck in there or not becuase it was still moving when I got it out. There was a little black dot on the spot that i had to work at to get out (which was again hard). After some research i realized that I shouldnt have screwed around with it. 

We called the Vet this morning and brought him in real quick to have the nurses get the rest of the tick out/ check him over. They looked around and said it didnt look like there was anything left so hopefully theres not a head burried deep in there somewhere. They said to bring him back in 6 weeks to get blood work done and rule out possible lyme disease.

Does anyone know the likelihood of deer ticks carrying Lyme? I couldnt find much on statistics. Should we be worried he has Lyme? or is it unlikely?

Thanks!


----------



## dwishop (Feb 23, 2011)

A few quick web searches to help you out:

Everything about Lyme Disease from American Lyme Disease Foundation - 

http://www.aldf.com/lyme.shtml

Symptoms of Lyme Disease in Dogs -

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/lyme-disease-dogs-canine-lyme-disease

Info about if you should have your dog vaccinated against Lyme disease -

http://www.pet-health-care-gazette.com/2010/10/09/canine-lyme-disease-does-my-dog-need-a-vaccine/


I live in Northern Illinois and Lyme disease is rather common here (there is a map on the American Lyme Disease Foundation Website)

I have had all three of my Vizslas vaccinated against Lyme disease, but we spend a great deal of time at the local State Park off leash, and are in a high risk area.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks. We were in Bennington County, VT. According to the map it has the highest rate of infection in the entire state!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I work outside for the power company and pull deer ticks off all the time so far no problems for me. 

In addition to Frontline Earthborn makes a great all natural spray that has stopped the mosquitoes and ticks from bothering our boys. I think its madewwith cedar and a few herbs. Before we started using it our poor boy would be covered in mosquito bites being that his hair is so short you could see the bumps and now it is no longer a problem.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't speak on the Lyme disease, but my dog and I occasional have ticks. I've found the easiest way to remove them is to heat a needle with a lighter till it turns red hot, then slowly drive the needle through the top portion (the head segment) of the tick. This will kill it while intact; it won't clamp down as hard when dead. Then remove with forceps or tweezers


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi giandaliajr,

Sorry about your tick. How I hate ticks.

We have picked engorged ticks off of Gracie, and off every single one of us...and thus far, to the best of our knowledge, no one has contracted Lyme. We live on the South Shore of Massachusetts, with one of the highest rates of Lyme in the country.

Embedded mouth parts should not be too big of a deal. I have left them in myself. Huge ick factor, but eventually they work their way out.

It helps your odds if the tick was a nymph, though honestly it is a bit early for that. Nymphs transmit more lyme because they are harder to see, but adults have a higher rate of infection. I find the ALDF poster "How Long Has That Tick Been Feeding On You?" Very helpful and often reassuring. What looks like a massively engorged & well embedded tick has sometimes only been feeding for 48 hours. Don't assume that the tick came from VT...it could have been from your own yard!

Finally, a public service announcement, if a PERSON finds an attached deer tick that has likely been feeding for >36 hours, the current recommendation is to take a single 200mg dose of doxycycline within 72 hours as a prophylactic treatment to prevent Lyme. I have not been able to find a similar recommendation for dogs. Note that doxy is only for kids >8...less than that and the plan is wait and see. (Several years ago they used to test the ticks, but now they no longer other as the rate of infection is so high.)

I could go on. And on. I hate ticks. But I will stop except to advise looking on the ALDF site for videos on proper tick removal. Burning them or whatever can cause them to regurgitate the contents of their wretched little stomachs, increasing the likelihood of disease transmission.

BLECH, BLECH, BLECH.

I try to remember that even with the tick risks, sitting on the couch is still worse for my kids' long term health!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks. We are pretty sure its from VT becuase the only other place he has been since is in NYC and hasnt gone through any brush or anything other than concrete. Also the factor that we picked one off of him while we were up there, seems unlikely that he contracted it here. 

We might take him back to the vet today to get him checked by the doctor. They said to bring him in if has any of the symptoms. Which, today when i went home for lunch (i work across the street) he greeted me but not really with the enthusiasm that he usually does, and then he went back in his bed while i ate lunch, which he usually is sitting there drooling over whatever im eating. I took him for a quick potty break instead of the normal walk to see how hyper he is in the apartment while my wife is working. Usually he sleeps after our lunch walk so he should have extra energy and be bothering my wife all afternoon (lets home for that!). 

Today is the 6th day since I presume he was bitten, not sure if its even possible for any symptoms to start now or not. It seems like the consensus is a week to months for symptoms to start. Our little guy has had such a rough last couple months!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd call the vet for advice. They are not yet going to be able to tell you anything definitive. They could decide to treat based on fatigue just in case, but it is very likely too early to test positive. 

Have you taken earlier trips to VT or elsewhere? You are just as likely to get sick from the tick you never, ever see as from the tick you find. 

Also worth noting that Lyme is not the only TBD.

Good luck! Feel better, Berkeley!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

No other trips. He was out of commission for the 6 weeks before our VT trip due to pneumonia and his ACL injury. Which is part of the problem because we dont really remember what is "normal" is anymore. 

We have an appointment in about an hour so we will see what the vet has to say after examining him.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We got Berkeley on a 27 day treatment of Doxycycline (anti-biotic) and a supplemental pro-biotic.

The vet said with the symptoms I described that he would probably do it for his dog. Basically he was acting a little lethargic and may/may not have some hind leg stiffness. Since he has been out of his normal routine for 6 weeks, i forget what it usually looks like when he walks. It just seems now that he has a bit of stiffness to his hind legs (but i told the Dr it could just be my paranoia) He also said it wouldn't be wrong to hold off until his symptoms are worse or 4 more weeks pass and they can run a test for Lyme. Basically the options were: 1) wait for the test in 4 weeks 2) wait and see if he gets worse then start treatment or 3) start treatment now.

Something is definitely off with him. We would have just been stressing every day we held off so I think its the proactive way to go.


----------

